# Shark found in the Ohio River



## Smallmouth70 (Mar 11, 2007)

Thought you guys might like to see this.

http://www.wlwt.com/news/23552331/detail.html


----------



## Danno (Mar 23, 2010)

If it's a spiny dogfish shark, it was likely dumped in the river. The SD shark is very commonly used for dissection in zoology courses.

There are verified accounts of bull sharks actually making it up the Mississippi as far as Illinois.


----------



## dvsm0479 (May 21, 2007)

Damn, I was hoping to read a story about an 8 foot bull shark swimming through all of those locks to Cincinnati!

That would have been cool.


----------

